# The babies arrived



## fred67 (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh how precious, the beautiful momma and her little ones. :wub:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, the mom is gorgeous :wub: Congratulations on the little ones


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

OH MY!! They are SO cute!! I cannot wait to see pictures of them as they fluff out.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Momma looks happy. What are those dark spots that I see on the rumps of all the pups? I cant tell.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Mom does look very happy! Hard to believe they start out that small.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

PatchonGSD said:


> What are those dark spots that I see on the rumps of all the pups? I cant tell.


Pigment issues and genetic faults.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I think she is talking about the little dots... I believe this is a way to identify the pups until they can be fitted for collars.


----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

Aw so cute! And she does look very pleased, she sure is beautiful :wub:


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I think she is talking about the little dots... I believe this is a way to identify the pups until they can be fitted for collars.


Yes, those little dots.....but I also think I see dark ears on the pup on the far right?


----------



## fred67 (Oct 7, 2012)

this is a way to identify the pups


----------



## Billn1959 (Aug 11, 2012)

Momma is Beautiful. The ears will be nice and white in a couple of weeks.


----------



## fred67 (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## fred67 (Oct 7, 2012)

two weeks


----------



## fred67 (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Awww - little baby piglet puppies!!


----------



## fred67 (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I'll take them all


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Gharrissc said:


> I'll take them all


Never! I call dibs on a male :wub:
Koda says that her mommy NEEDS one!


----------



## fred67 (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## fred67 (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## fred67 (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## fred67 (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## fred67 (Oct 7, 2012)

*3 weeks*


----------



## fred67 (Oct 7, 2012)

*4 weeks







*


----------



## fred67 (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## DixieGSD (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh my they are soo cute and have gotten so big!


----------



## fred67 (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Awww I love the fluffiness!!  They are so cute! :wub:


----------



## fred67 (Oct 7, 2012)

5 weeks


----------



## fred67 (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## fred67 (Oct 7, 2012)

*5 weeks







*


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

So cute and fluffy!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Beautiful!!! All of them.. Congratulations


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

You're killing me with all these pictures! :wub: Why must they be so adorable?


----------



## fred67 (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh my goodness. That one is TO DIE FOR!!! When can it come home to me


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

omg, how stinkin cute are they, little fluff balls


----------



## Suddenly (Nov 15, 2012)

Fabulous fabulous fabulous !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fred67 (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## fred67 (Oct 7, 2012)

*6 weeks*


----------



## fred67 (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

fred67 said:


> 5 weeks


They are all precious ... but ... *THIS ONE'S MINE*


----------



## fred67 (Oct 7, 2012)

*6 weeks







*


----------



## fred67 (Oct 7, 2012)

*10weeks









*


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

O-M-G!! Please send me one of those fuzzballs ASAP!! <3


----------

